# Huge Box!



## A2D (Mar 16, 2006)

Woke up this morning to a huge box of pakshak cloths and megs brushes, Exclellent service very very fast delivery.

Thanks alot guys will be ordering a few more of them drying clothes very soon! 



Chris


----------

